

How Homer Simpson discovered the Higgs boson over a decade before scientists - obeone
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/science/how-homer-simpson-discovered-the-higgs-boson-over-a-decade-before-scientists-10079006.html

======
shawabawa3
tl;dr; geeky writers put an equation for the mass of the Higg's boson in an
episode

